# Interesting new TPMS stuff available through VCDS



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

So it turns out the Touareg TPMS module's security login code '10896' also works on the Phaeton. Before login, the only adaptation block you had was '17' for antenna testing. After login you have many more. 

Most of it is easy to figure out. It looks like you have all the European capabilities and perhaps more. The most useful thing is probably direct setting of target tire pressures for each wheel, overriding the learned values with whatever you want. Changes show up immediately on the Infotainment 'Vehicle' screen. TPMS can be enabled or disabled the "legitimate" way, with a dash warning light but no obnoxious beep. Spare monitoring can be enabled and disabled the "legitimate" way, with TPMS being aware of the sensor for learning purposes but muting visible warnings. You can also start a learn cycle, but that's easy enough from Infotainment. 

I'm curious if this works for older controllers as well. I have the newer rev-D controller. Anyone with a 2004 want to give it a shot? 

Jason


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Jason: 

Fascinating information, thank you for sharing it. 

I have a revision G controller (see scan below) - do you think it would work with this? I'm not in a position to find out, I am in Jakarta and my car is back in Canada. I won't be near the car until New Year's. 

Michael 

Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 907 273 G 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0026 
Coding: 0410224 
Shop #: WSC 42466 000 00000 
VCID: 2A51748E868994485F1


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> Jason:
> 
> Fascinating information, thank you for sharing it.
> 
> I have a revision G controller (see scan below) - do you think it would work with this? I'm not in a position to find out, I am in Jakarta and my car is back in Canada. I won't be near the car until New Year's.


 Your passport must look insane.  Mine has like two stamps in it over the last ten years. 

I think the login is 95% likely to work with any gen-1 Phaeton TPMS controller, both before and after the rev-D split. I have seen some repair manual references to a gen-2 TPMS system starting around 2008. I have no idea if it'll work on those. 



> Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl
> Part No: 3D0 907 273 G
> Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0026
> Coding: 0410224
> ...


 Yours seems to have been replaced at some point. In fact, your 2004 has a newer module than my 2006. It's a newer part number (rev-G compared to rev-D), a newer software revision (0026 vs. 0025), and the workshop code 42466 is not the Transparent Factory's WSC 01065. I checked against 1stvwparts and 3D0907273G is the current replacement for 3D0907273D. 

Also, VCDS needs to grow a redirect file for the TPMS module, because right now it only offers you the rev-D coding table if your module is exactly rev-D. It needs to be rev-D and newer. I could write that and submit it, but I'd really like to see an auto-scan from a MY2008 or newer Phaeton so I know where the cutoff is for the gen-2 TPMS system. 

Jason


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

jyoung8607 said:


> Your passport must look insane.


 Yeah, no kidding. I buy the 48 page ones, and they only last a couple of years. 

I use Google Latitude to keep track of where I have been (so I can figure out the expense claims and credit card statements). Below is what it shows for the last 6 months. 

Anyway - that will all settle down next summer - I have accepted a one-year posting in Vietnam to support a customer of ours there, so hopefully I won't be moving around as much. Not sure what to do with the Phaeton, though - leave it in Canada, or bring it with me. 

Concerning the 2008+ scan, I will be in Switzerland at the end of next week, I'll look around the dealerships there and see if I can find a demo or a loaner that I can scan for you. I have my VAG-COM cable with me...  

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Michael, 

That's jaw-dropping... And I bet you didn't see more than a handful of Phaetons, if that! 

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Jason, 

That is a great discovery of yours. I have Rev B in service (as well as the factory Rev D) so I'm all agog to have a look. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

I haven't finished an updated label file yet. In the meantime, here's what I'm seeing. 

001: System enable (1) or disable (0) 
002: Spare monitoring enable (1) or disable (0) 
003: [ nothing ] 
004: Setting a 1 will trigger a TPMS learning cycle 
005: Target pressure, front left wheel - also copies to all five wheels when set 
006: Target pressure, front right wheel 
007: Target pressure, rear left wheel 
008: Target pressure, rear right wheel 
009: [ nothing ] 
010: Says "Wheel Pos. + ID Number", haven't figured this one out yet. May let you force a sensor to a wheel position? 
011-016: [ nothing ] 
017: Setting a 1 will trigger an antenna test, already known, available without login 
018: [ nothing ] 
019: Haven't figured this one out yet 
020-255: [ nothing ] 

A side benefit to directly adapting target pressures is that you can quickly find the min/max accepted target for a given TPMS coding (V8/W12, ROW/NAR, 19" wheels, etc). I played around with this briefly. If you try to adapt a pressure outside the min/max bounds, it just changes to the current min/max as defined by your TPMS coding. It would be nice to formally chart out all the combinations. 

Jason


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Jason: 

I wonder if some of those adaptation fields - for example 010 - are read-only values that VW puts there just to save the technician the trouble of having to back out of adaptation and go into measured value blocks in order to fetch data that is relevant to adaptation processes that might be underway. 

I can't recall with certainty if I have seen this pattern in other controllers, but I think I have. 

Michael


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

Michael, 

Clearly, you must actually work for CSIS or similar.  

Steve


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Based on information from ETKA and other sources, I figured out what TPMS modules are likely to be installed, by year and hardware generation.

MY2002 through 2007
3D0 907 273 433MHz through 3D-3-005 225 gen1 hw
3D0 907 273 B 433MHz through 3D-3-006 000 gen1 hw
3D0 907 273 C 433MHz through 3D-4-015 000 gen1 hw
3D0 907 273 D 433MHz through 3D-7-002 500 gen1 hw, updated software
3D0 907 273 G 433MHz gen1 hw, updated software, current replacement for any gen1 433MHz unit

3D0 907 273 A 315MHz through 3D-4-015 000 gen1 hw
3D0 907 273 E 315MHz through 3D-7-002 500 gen1 hw, updated software
3D0 907 273 H 315MHz gen1 hw, updated software, current replacement for any gen1 315MHz unit

MY2008 through 2009.5
3D0 907 273 F gen2, long coding

MY2009.5 through 2013
7L6 907 273 E gen2 hw, through end of 2010
7L6 907 273 G gen2 hw, current replacement for MY2009.5+

MY2008 brings the switchover to gen2 TPMS sensors and hardware. I think the unique module for MY2008 through 2009.5 is needed because it's still talking to a classic J523 for display and control purposes. From MY2009.5 forward, you have the RCD-810 or RNS-810 and the updated instrument cluster. So, they just took those straight out of the Touareg parts bin.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

jyoung8607 said:


> 010: Says "Wheel Pos. + ID Number", haven't figured this one out yet. May let you force a sensor to a wheel position?
> 011-016: [ nothing ]


I was able to make this work tonight. Adaptation blocks 10 through 12 (and ONLY those) follow the same coding schema as another VW TPMS system, one without wheel position learning. It's described in this SSP PDF on page 31. This other system MUST be adapted using this method, it won't auto-learn. It seems we have the option to force adaptation. A valid entry in AB 10 unlocks AB 11, then AB 12. Repeat for all five wheel positions (or four, if so coded) and learning is done! I was able to go directly from J523 "new spec pressures" to learning done/no TPMS warnings, with my chosen pressures, in just a couple minutes without even leaving Park.

Jason


----------



## gdemos (Feb 5, 2012)

*using VCDS to make TPMS work*

Jason brought up some coding info on the VCDS to make TPMS adjustments.
I have a feeling I am in need of new sensors due to worn battery life; and am also not well versed with using my VCDS.

I have two goals: 
1. Validate battery life of TPMS Sensors using VCDS scan, 
2. if I purchase new sensors I would like to use the VCDS to change settings on the TPMS (set spec pressures, etc.)

In Jason's post he mentions some coding on the VCDS, my problem is I have no idea how to code using hte VCDS... I can run a scan and using the forum have been able to interpret the scan to some extent for other problems.

Jason: would you be able to reply with a step by step on (a) using VCDS to determine sensor battery life (i have only found a thread burried here that spoke of an old vagcom means of this); and (b) how to 're-code' using the VCDS tool to address TPMS settings?

Thanks & Looking Forward!
-Greg


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

gdemos said:


> Jason brought up some coding info on the VCDS to make TPMS adjustments.
> I have a feeling I am in need of new sensors due to worn battery life; and am also not well versed with using my VCDS.
> 
> I have two goals:
> ...


If you open the TPMS controller and go to Measured Value Blocks, you can see the estimated months of remaining battery life. I think they start at 6 or 7 years (72-84 months)? Not sure. I found that mine started to get flaky even though they theoretically had 10-12 months remaining.

You can look at MVBs 02, 05, 08, 10 and 13 for the FL, FR, RL, RR and spare wheels respectively if your TPMS system has completed a learning cycle. If it has NOT completed a learning cycle (you pressed New Spec. Pressures and it hasn't finished or it failed), then you can still look at those blocks, but they will be in a somewhat random order - the TPMS controller will see all the nearby transmitters but isn't sure which wheel they belong to. That should be enough to get the reported lifetimes. If you see values missing entirely, one or more transmitters might be dead.

The stuff you see in this thread is some rather advanced tampering with the controller in a way most owners should never need. It is a discovery of methods not documented in the repair manuals or used by the dealer diagnostic tools for the Phaeton. If your car can't complete the typical process from the owner's manual (New Spec. Pressures when cold, and a short drive) you probably have other problems, and I see that in the PM you sent me.

I'm at work right now but I'll try to answer in more detail later.

Jason


----------

